# Coding 93350 with 93018 and 78452



## lbrown22100 (May 21, 2010)

I have recently started in a cardiology office, right now coding for 2 physicians. When doing the nuclear stress echocardiogram test, which is not being done in our office, it is actually being done outpatient at the hospital. One of the physicians is the attending physician while the test is being performed, so when billing I do 93016 for him. The other physician does the interpretation of the report. I would like to know, would it be correct to capture 93018, 93350 -26, and 78452 for the physician that is doing the interpretation of the report?


----------



## manda12 (May 21, 2010)

i havent ever seen a nucler stress echocardiogram before.
You can have a nuclear stress test which would be the 78452-26 or 78451 along with 93016 93018. or just the plain stress test which is 93016 and 93018. You can have a stress echo which would be 93016 93018 93350 93320 93325. What exactly was done? Hope this helps a little!


----------



## Carla Elsberry (May 21, 2010)

*Question on the STress tests*

I need some information regarding these charges being done in a facility.  If anyone bills for a facility and wouldn't mind emailing me directly I'd appreciate be able to pick your brain. Not my normal niche.  Thanks

Carla Elsberry

email Carla.Elsberry@sjoe.org


----------



## lbrown22100 (May 21, 2010)

The physicians are using a form of nuclear medicine to take a Tomographic SPECT(single photon emission computed tomographic) image of the heart.


----------



## manda12 (May 22, 2010)

ok so with that you would bill the 78451 and 93016 and 93018


----------



## sbicknell (May 22, 2010)

Double check your report.  I bet he is doing a nuclear at rest AND stress.  This seems to be most common cause they want to see the comparison. If so, code 78452. Use mod -26 since this was done at the hospital. 

Code the 93016 for the Doc that supervises the stress test. Code the 78452-26 and the 93018 for the Doc that provides the nuclear and stress interp reports.


----------

